
A simple Makefile and UDP code - pfefferz
https://www.centennialsoftwaresolutions.com/blog/a-simple-makefile
======
berti
The content of the files isn't showing up (Safari), and I suspect it's to do
with a series of errors like:

> Blocked a frame with origin
> "[https://www.centennialsoftwaresolutions.com"](https://www.centennialsoftwaresolutions.com")
> from accessing a frame with origin "[https://social-
> blog.wix.com"](https://social-blog.wix.com"). The frame requesting access
> set "document.domain" to "centennialsoftwaresolutions.com", but the frame
> being accessed did not. Both must set "document.domain" to the same value to
> allow access.

~~~
jchw
This is affecting me on Chrome for Android as well. Symptoms at least; I can't
confirm the exact errors.

------
vmateixeira
The page shows no content.. in the other hand, my ad-blocker just blocked 125
external requests...

"A Simple Makefile" .. not that simply exposed.

~~~
rambojazz
AND 20MB of stuff to download, for 100s of requests, in 40s, with a 140MB
memory footprint. For what should be just text.

